# Seiko Lcd 'woes'



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not really woes at all









I was lucky enough to buy a Seiko 0634 5019 from Roy a while back, these are very early LCDs from Seiko, their first LCD Chronograph in fact, it was in really very very good condition but 1 problem the original band was long gone, this is more a problem with these ones as the case is quite large in a cool 'wedge'shape and the lugs are 24mm!

So, scouring ebay I find a 'not working, not tested' 5019 in Oz that had a original bracelet, I won it for not much money and when it got her it fired up with a battery ( cell to Roger) So, Im in the same boat, but now with 2 5019s one without a bracelet...So back on ebay, Oooo theres another, same issues, 'not working, for repair, missing battery cover'' but with the bracelet, win it, cool ( this is the seller I wanted help for a while ago for US Paypal, I sent him cash in the end) It came this morning, apart from the truly horrendous 'funk' all over the thing it fired up with a battery







I had a spare battery hatch so Im in the same boat again!!

Next time I want a non working watch to stay that way....The search continues!!  ( keep your eye out please  )

The middle one works fine, ive run out of cells!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Funny as!! Sods law!!!

P.S. Could have at least set them the same for the pic  (kidding)!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool watch Jase... Ive just bought an LCD as well... more when I get it... but its Swiss...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They are normal removable links Ron, its just the way the bracelet is sitting....









Thanks guys, interested in what youve bought now Jon...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

every bloody "Not tested I don't have a battery to fit" job off the bay I've had have all been dead!

Well done mate.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> ... interested in what youve bought now Jon...


Patience my friend... all will soon be revealed


----------



## jesse (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello I got one 0634-5019 it works very well but I cannot find the way to set time and date (seems ridiculous . Could someone explain or redirect me so I can set the time and date on my watch? thanks.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome, cool watches..

Pull out the crown and use the right hand front button to get the hours/secs or mins flashing etc then press the left hand button to adjust


----------



## jesse (Oct 2, 2007)

It works! thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## citizenric (Jun 2, 2007)

Snap!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool!

Nice arnt they


----------



## citizenric (Jun 2, 2007)

Certainly are! - not sure why i have 3 myself but just couldnt help buying them everytime i saw one!

Ric


----------



## Gabe (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am searching for a crown and stem for a 5019 - Anyone gotta a spare?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Gabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am searching for a crown and stem for a 5019 - Anyone gotta a spare?


Nice introduction! :yes:


----------



## irkibby (Oct 20, 2008)

How much can you be expecting to buy one of these for ? Are they regularly on the ebays? I love them!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Not really woes at all :huh:
> 
> I was lucky enough to buy a Seiko 0634 5019 from Roy a while back, these are very early LCDs from Seiko, their first LCD Chronograph in fact, it was in really very very good condition but 1 problem the original band was long gone, this is more a problem with these ones as the case is quite large in a cool 'wedge'shape and the lugs are 24mm!
> 
> ...


If it helps you out, remove the bracelet form one watch, and send me the watch and then you have your spare bracelet, problem solved!!!! :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

irkibby said:


> How much can you be expecting to buy one of these for ? Are they regularly on the ebays? I love them!


They do come up on ebay from time to time, depends a lot on condition and bracelet, but in good working order with bracelet then Ive seen themgo from between Â£50- 140 .......


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi jason with all that luck I would try a couple of bob on the lottery this week nice watches


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

HI Jason there is a seiko on ebay simular to yours its a 5007 bracelrt might be alright for yours ebay mame is ummedia item number330286379636 hope this is useful. ken


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> I was lucky enough to buy a *Seiko 0634 5019 *from Roy a while back, these are very early LCDs from Seiko, *their first LCD Chronograph*





irkibby said:


> How much can you be expecting to buy one of these for ? Are they regularly on the ebays? I love them!


Saw one of these had just been listed on eBay, earlier today.

For once, the eBay seller's auction listing title rings true:



> *RARE SEIKO 0634-5019 WORLD'S FIRST QUARTZ LCD CHRONO*


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Cool!
> 
> Nice arnt they


Yes!  And I think they're even older than my '79 model that I've raved about a lot on here.










edit: yours is 1975, right?


----------

